
Ask HN: What's the best way to do filesystem encryption on macOS? - 4ad
Hello internet!<p>What&#x27;s the best way of having filesystems that are 1) encrypted, 2) mounted on demand (not all the time).<p>Contenders are 1) encrypted disk image, 2) encrypted APFS volume, 3) 3rd party solution (which one?).<p>Which one is the best and why?<p>Thanks!
======
4ad
In particular I am interested in whether encrypted disk images or APFS volumes
are "better" (by some metric), but I am interested in information about 3rd
party solutions as well.

